# Unbelievable tips last weekend



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

So, this weekend marks my 3rd weekend driving for Uber. I have done about 40 rides, and out of those I've received 5 tips. First one was $2, second one was $6, third was $100 (on a $20 ride), forth was $100 (on a $189 ride), and then the fifth was $1 on a $12 ride.

I do NOT know what was going on in the universe last Saturday night, but TWO RIDES in a row handed me $100 bills. I offered them back. I had never mentioned money or tipping at all. It was rather unbelievable. I'm going to go ahead and assume this will NEVER happen to me again 

So, have you ever had exceptional tips? How often do you get tips?


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

3 tips on 70 rides. $11 total, congrats to you!


----------



## powmoe (Jan 3, 2015)

I've got a 100 dollar tip once. It was a drunk Englishman. Completely unexpected.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

$2 last night after 14 trips


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

Started last week Wednesday and I have received a $20 tip each three times, a few $5, a few $3 and one person tipped a dollar. Of course other most riders don't tip.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

RachelD said:


> So, this weekend marks my 3rd weekend driving for Uber. I have done about 40 rides, and out of those I've received 5 tips. First one was $2, second one was $6, third was $100 (on a $20 ride), forth was $100 (on a $189 ride), and then the fifth was $1 on a $12 ride.
> 
> I do NOT know what was going on in the universe last Saturday night, but TWO RIDES in a row handed me $100 bills. I offered them back. I had never mentioned money or tipping at all. It was rather unbelievable. I'm going to go ahead and assume this will NEVER happen to me again
> 
> So, have you ever had exceptional tips? How often do you get tips?


Why in the world would you offer the money back to them?

There's is literally no scenario where I could see myself Uber-ing and offering any amount of money back to the rider, much less a $100 bill.


----------



## manuella (Sep 18, 2015)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> Why in the world would you offer the money back to them?
> 
> There's is literally no scenario where I could see myself Uber-ing and offering any amount of money back to the rider, much less a $100 bill.


We are not only uber drivers lol in the real world when someone gives you something like that you say it's too much you possibly couldn't accept then they insist and insist that's when you may be just may be take it

Plus it's our nature to wonder when people are being extra generous


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

RachelD said:


> So, this weekend marks my 3rd weekend driving for Uber. I have done about 40 rides, and out of those I've received 5 tips. First one was $2, second one was $6, third was $100 (on a $20 ride), forth was $100 (on a $189 ride), and then the fifth was $1 on a $12 ride.
> 
> I do NOT know what was going on in the universe last Saturday night, but TWO RIDES in a row handed me $100 bills. I offered them back. I had never mentioned money or tipping at all. It was rather unbelievable. I'm going to go ahead and assume this will NEVER happen to me again
> 
> So, have you ever had exceptional tips? How often do you get tips?


Hey Rachel,

Nice work! A $100 tip is a great jester from a rider. Makes ya feel good I'm sure!

I'm in Seattle/Tacoma market ... here's how it goes...

Work a full week in Seattle, 85 rides... and ZERO Tips.

Work a full week, last week, in Tacoma, 37 trips, and $104 in tips. The largest tip was $40.

It's the tips that motivate us drivers to keep in good moods, keep our cars clean, and do our best to give a great service.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Back in the day.. way back.. a tip was given to a waitress before the meal or service to insure the table would recieve the best service possible during the restaurants busiest time of the day.

The word tips is actually an acronym for "To insure prompt service"

$100 x 2 is great, you must be very charming.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

1LIFE said:


> Hey Rachel,
> 
> Nice work! A $100 tip is a great jester from a rider. Makes ya feel good I'm sure!
> 
> ...


Tacoma people are more down to earth than Seattle people are. Seattle people feel like they are entitled. I lived there for 20+ years.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I think they wanted a little extra extra if you know what I mean


----------



## Silverado15 (Sep 16, 2015)

2x 20.00 a few 5.00 but a 100.00 wow that's awesome.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

if you want uber to stop telling pax to not give you tips for your service get involved in spreading the word about the strike on Oct 16th at 5 pm.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

About 12% my riders tip. Maybe 60 bucks in 820 trip. I didn't do this for tips tipping is a cheerful experience but I have other things that keep me happy. And I certainly feel like I'm happier than most of the people that post here based on what they post


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Well, tonight I did 26 rides, and I ended up with 2 different tips. One was $5 and another was $20. Not as great as the last game day in Stillwater, but still a nice surprise to have a couple. I appreciate it.


----------



## getme2srq (Sep 21, 2015)

$78 in 500 trips for me. Largest tip I got was $14. Kudos to you...

Yesterday I picked up 2 pax from Australia (Mom and daughter).
Mom engaged me in a conversation about tipping.
Seems she was confused about tipping etiquette in the US.
I tried to give her some guidelines.
In the meantime I lugged their 6 pieces of luggage in and out of my car.
Dropped her off at 30th st station. No tip.
I guess my tipping advice didn't sink in...


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I think tips are getting better/more frequent as Uber expands out from early adaptors in the cities. With exception of a few hispanic neighborhoods tourists and suburbanites tip at much higher rate city dwellers.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's a cashless system that allows for tips. It doesn't force them to tip but it gives them an option. It's through GrubHub and the restaurant I work with


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

I got a few $2.00 tips here and there. however today for some reason I accepted a ping 10 min away around 5 miles, picked up this little old lady kind of sickly going to the airport for a friends funeral. turns out she was very educated well traveled and funny lady not to mention a $36 fare and gave me a$10 tip


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RachelD said:


> So, have you ever had exceptional tips? How often do you get tips?


The ridiculous ones happen - it's great!
I've done around 3,000 rides. 
Tips come from about 5% of my paxs,
but they add up to around 20% - 25% of my earnings.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> Why in the world would you offer the money back to them?


When someone hands me a tip that is disproportionately high to the fare, I always say - 'that's too much, are sure?' 
I don't want someone with an $8 fare handing me a $20 bill thinking they are giving me a $5. 
No one has ever changed their mind, and I know I've done the right thing (for me).


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> When someone hands me a tip that is disproportionately high to the fare, I always say - 'that's too much, are sure?'
> I don't want someone with an $8 fare handing me a $20 bill thinking they are giving me a $5.
> No one has ever changed their mind, and I know I've done the right thing (for me).


Yes. I mean when a drunk 23 year old guy hands me a $100 on a $20something ride I feel like I'd better make sure! Because that's a LOT of money and I don't want to take advantage of a drunk kid.

The other guy I drove so far who was by himself and clearly older I did not offer it back. He said, "here's $100. Sorry it's torn." I took it. I was scared out of my mind by that point and in the middle of nowhere and shaking. I felt it was actually "worth" $100 lol.


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

Life is so easy for women.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> Life is so easy for women.


It's true. I was totally thinking that when I was pushing my son out, and then nursed him for a year and never got a full night's sleep the entire time. And then again when they cut my daughter out of me and I went through ANOTHER year of no sleep. I was sitting there thinking "damn, life is so easy for women." I also think that every week when I buy all the groceries, cook all the food, clean the house, and do the laundry and dishes lol. Plus, buy all the clothing, all the hygiene items, all the gifts for every occasion, etc in ADDITION to working multiple jobs and being a mom. . .My life is a total cakewalk lol

We're lucky for sure!


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

RachelD said:


> It's true. I was totally thinking that when I was pushing my son out, and then nursed him for a year and never got a full night's sleep the entire time. And then again when they cut my daughter out of me and I went through ANOTHER year of no sleep. I was sitting there thinking "damn, life is so easy for women." I also think that every week when I buy all the groceries, cook all the food, clean the house, and do the laundry and dishes lol. Plus, buy all the clothing, all the hygiene items, all the gifts for every occasion, etc in ADDITION to working multiple jobs and being a mom. . .My life is a total cakewalk lol
> 
> We're lucky for sure!


Did anyone make you have kids? I'm confused.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> Did anyone make you have kids? I'm confused.


My husband wanted them lol So I gave them to him as a gift.


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

You sound thrilled to have them lol


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> You sound thrilled to have them lol


Way harder than anybody ever talked about it being. I'm in it, and I'm counting down to 18(ish) lol. It gets better the older they get. Those first years were a horror show.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

RachelD said:


> It's true. I was totally thinking that when I was pushing my son out, and then nursed him for a year and never got a full night's sleep the entire time. And then again when they cut my daughter out of me and I went through ANOTHER year of no sleep. I was sitting there thinking "damn, life is so easy for women." I also think that every week when _*I buy all the groceries, cook all the food, clean the house, and do the laundry and dishes*_ lol. Plus, buy all the clothing, all the hygiene items, all the gifts for every occasion, etc in ADDITION to working multiple jobs and being a mom. . .My life is a total cakewalk lol
> 
> We're lucky for sure!


Wow, I need to show MY wife your post! I work 2 jobs (Uber is my part-time 2nd job for now, until I can find a better part-time job), feed my kid, do laundry, wash dishes, pay the bills, etc. 

BTW, you're a great mom! You're providing for your family. And if you're like me, you only want the best for your children.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

DocT said:


> Wow, I need to show MY wife your post! I work 2 jobs (Uber is my part-time 2nd job for now, until I can find a better part-time job), feed my kid, do laundry, wash dishes, pay the bills, etc.
> 
> BTW, you're a great mom! You're providing for your family. And if you're like me, you only want the best for your children.


Well my husband has a good job, but it's a lot of hours, and I work from home, which naturally leaves a lot of that crap to me. He does, however, round the kids up and get bedtime mostly on his own, which is good.

Sounds like you're doing a great job too.


----------

